# Andrew White guitars



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Who has one and wants to give me it lol.Seriously though these are sweet sounding acoustics.

[youtube=]DiBai3nLdqE&feature=related[/youtube] [youtube=]C-k59-2UhsU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

We often see threads where folks say their "Brand X $600 guitar" is "the best I have ever heard or played", or "why would anyone pay $XXXX for a guitar? Mine sounds just as good."

Those posters clearly have never been exposed to a high end instrument. Some guitars, such as the AW shown here, can have a wonderful depth of musicality and expression. They generally command high prices, but they are worth it, IMHO.

I have never had the chance to play an Andrew White instrument, but would love to.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ronmac said:


> We often see threads where folks say their "Brand X $600 guitar" is "the best I have ever heard or played", or "why would anyone pay $XXXX for a guitar? Mine sounds just as good."
> 
> Those posters clearly have never been exposed to a high end instrument. Some guitars, such as the AW shown here, can have a wonderful depth of musicality and expression. They generally command high prices, but they are worth it, IMHO.
> 
> I have never had the chance to play an Andrew White instrument, but would love to.


Very pretty clips and yes that is a very nice sounding guitar.

I don't necessarily agree that throwing money at a guitar will get you a consistantly superior instrument however.

I've played many $600 (and even less expensive) acoustics that were better than some $3000 ~ $4000 guitars I've tried.

You really have to look past the price tag and use your ears and hands to make a good judgement.

Twenty years ago the gap between crap and brilliance was much bigger and more obvious.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've played several, and spoken with the builder. Nice guitars, some interesting design ideas, and I'm generally impressed. If you like it, buy it. If it's your soul mate, it doesn't matter what it costs.

However, there are lots of guitars in this general catagory. Shop around. My number one axe is a Beneteau and I have several other equally great guitars, and what I've found is one needs to shop for sound and ignore the flavour of the day.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

"I don't necessarily agree that throwing money at a guitar will get you a consistantly superior instrument however.

I've played many $600 (and even less expensive) acoustics that were better than some $3000 ~ $4000 guitars I've tried.

You really have to look past the price tag and use your ears and hands to make a good judgement.

Twenty years ago the gap between crap and brilliance was much bigger and more obvious."
-----------------------------------------------------

It's unfortunate to say but I think I have to agree completely.
Of course anyone's experiences will differ.

Also, I have never been able to obtain the delight that a good playing/sounding guitar offers by listening to it in an electronic medium.

There is always something lacking and you can never be sure what the recording equipment's tonal characteristic's are set at.

If properly recorded, and settings remain constant, you can get a reasonable idea of gentle nuances in different guitar tones but you still do not convey the feeling of a guitar that is vibrating on your lap.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Grenvilleter said:


> "I don't necessarily agree that throwing money at a guitar will get you a consistantly superior instrument however.
> 
> I've played many $600 (and even less expensive) acoustics that were better than some $3000 ~ $4000 guitars I've tried.
> 
> ...


Although I don't agree completely with the above statements, I do agree with the fact that you do need to try out everything in sight (and sound) and go with a) what you feel compelled to spend, and b) what drives you to make music. 

However, after playing literally hundreds of acoustics (and owning dozens, at all price points) over the past couple of decades, I have found that the ones that really get my juices going are all in the higher price bracket. Part of it is aesthetics, part comfort, but mostly it is the purity of voice and overtone content that only comes from a finely built and voiced instrument.

I used to be quite happy in the seat of my '69 Dart, but once I felt the real luxury of Corinthian leather in a '74 Cordoba, my life was changed forever. :smile:


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

"I used to be quite happy in the seat of my '69 Dart, but once I felt the real luxury of Corinthian leather in a '74 Cordoba, my life was changed forever. "


__________________

LOL...for me it was a single malt. :food-smiley-004:

On the other hand, I do get a charge out of finding the rare exceptional pacrim that far exceeds the tone for buck value. 
It don't happen all the time or it would not be exceptional of course but, if you look long enough, their out there !
Sometimes it takes a little laperscopic surgery to make some guitars come closer to their potential. 
The relatively inexpensive price (comparatively speaking to custom or high end instruments) tends to lessen the anxiety of experimenting with tone through more radical methods like sound porting etc.

Don't get me wrong, as I'm not advocating ripping into your new pacrim with a plunge router and a fifth of scotch for courage, but there can also be some very pleasing results.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I used to think I had to pay $200. for a nice dinner with the missus.

Now I realize that I can get that for far less.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

xuthal, I believe I'm the only one on this forum that actually owns any of Andrew's guitars. My first claim to fame came when Ruby was used to advertise the Montreal Show. Click here to see the page. 
Sorry to break this to you but there is a long line of friends and relatives in front of you who want my guitars already. So NO, you won't be getting either of mine. :wink: hehehe
However, you're welcome to try them if you ever venture out this way. (click on Ruby or Fast Eddie in my sig)

Better idea is to try to attend the next Montreal Musician and Musical Instrument Show. Andrew will be there with several guitars for your playing pleasure. He should have some of his new line, Decker's Creek Collection. He's very personable, approachable and accommodating. You might think those very rare traits in today's music world however I find most builders to be really great, giving and friendly people.
In the mean time you should check out Andrew's web site. Be sure to view (listen to) other Andrew White owners videos by such notables as Mr. YouTube Andy McKee, Robert Taylor , Kaki King (of August Rush and Out of the Wild fame) Antoine Dufour, Craig D'Andrea, and Don Alder.


----------

